# Renovation of old schoolhouse



## bradfield (30 May 2010)

Hey All!

I am looking at an old school house with a view to renovating to a dwelling house. It is about 100 years old and will need a fair bit of work though the stucture is very solid. Will need insulation, new windows, central heating (has back boiler system already). The roof will not need replacing but will probably need to be re felted for insulation purposes. Wont be looking to extend as its very big already. It is not listed as a protected structure.

I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts particularly on cost, are banks still doing these kinds of mortgages (more or less self build)?. At very early stages and have been advised to get a conservation architect to take a look before I consider making an offer. Any advice gratefully received.

B


----------



## RKQ (31 May 2010)

Excellent idea, refurbish an existing building and reuse it.
I converted an old barn and stables in 2005 - its now a very cosy home.

A Conservation Architect is worth considering once you _actually_ purchase the structure. A Structural Survey is important now - to assess any damp or dry rot issues.

Old buildings are mortgagable. Renovation is quite common.
Look at airtightness, breathable lime walls - don't use cement! High insulation levels.

Lots of pros & cons regarding materials etc - so its similiar to a new self build in this regard. Do your homework.

Good luck.


----------



## bradfield (31 May 2010)

Thanks a million RKQ your positivity was refreshing, most people think I am mad even thinking about it but its a beautiful building and I can see it as a fantastic house with some work! 

Quick question for you, was your conversion very expensive and did you have any planning issues?

Cheers
B


----------



## RKQ (31 May 2010)

Yes it was more expensive than a new build. But we removed roof, dug out existing floors and poured new floors etc.

No planning issues - think they were glad to see the building saved.

You don't have to be mad to do it but it helps!

Follow your guts - it could be something special - good luck.


----------



## onq (31 May 2010)

Bradfield,

You are definitely mad - but what a glorious madness!



ONQ.


----------



## bradfield (1 Jun 2010)

I hear ya ONQ! I hear ya! 

Ready to embrace the madness!


----------

